# Sci Fi Songs by John Anealio



## Rodders (Feb 8, 2011)

I was looking out for some esoteric art for my Millennium Falcon collection and is stumbled across John Anealio's web site with some Science Fiction songs that he'd written. 

Sci-Fi Songs | John Anealio

Natuarally, the Millennium Falcon for Christmas was the one for me, but there are a couple of others that piqued my interest. Summer Glau and Rachel Rosen specifically. 

Check it out.


----------

